# Straight Razor?



## Rich P. (May 3, 2019)

I would like to make an exotic wood straight razor and need help finding companies with quality razors without finished handles. 
I am hoping some of our knife makers can help me out. 
RichP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

I'm not sure if he still keeps up on the site here, but I know @jumbojohnny makes em. It's been a while since he's been on, but it's worth a shot...he may have some good info on old razors to find at swaps n such.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

I have an old Sperry & Alexander blade. It has held up well over the years. You could also find an old one and refinish it yourself, and make a new body for it.

https://www.google.com/search?q=Spe...tf_hAhXoct8KHeooCfsQ_AUIDygC&biw=1440&bih=757


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

and some cool ones for sale....
https://www.westcoastshaving.com/collections/straight-razors


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

Here's mine....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Rich P. (May 3, 2019)

Thank you. What is your handle made of?


----------



## ripjack13 (May 3, 2019)

Plastic handles for sure, but very nice ones! Designed to mimic bones.


----------



## Strider (May 3, 2019)

I think many brands will have it. I can name Solingen from Germany. Everybody has a build it yourself section nowdays.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

